# How often do you use a DA polisher



## Ahsan (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi Folks, 

Just got my first DA polisher ( DAS 6Pro with Meguires 105 , 205). I will be doing a first attempt on my car, a Silver insignia 2011. 

Any tips and tricks? anything to watch out for on the vauxhall paint? 

Also wondering, once i am done with this? can i use the polisher repeatedly ( like once every 2 weeks or so) to apply LSP / Finishing polish / wax after a wash ?

kind regards, 

Ahsan225


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Do a search for Dave KG's excellent post on here.

Do some youtube searches.

Yes you can use the DA for applying LSP.


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Not just for polishing, great for applying glazes with a blue chemical guys hex logic pad and liquid waxes with a black hex logic finishing pad.


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

Just bear in mind... If you're going to apply a finishing polish every two weeks..... As you state above....... Then every two weeks you'll be removing topcoat.... You'd be better off using a non abrasive pure glaze with a finishing pad


----------



## Ford8loke (Jan 11, 2016)

Do you have a garage with adequate lighting or similar to be carrying out this work?
The reason I ask is because I have a silver car myself and can tell you from experience that silver hides defects very well and is difficult to correct without adequate lighting.


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

Ford8loke said:


> Do you have a garage with adequate lighting or similar to be carrying out this work?
> The reason I ask is because I have a silver car myself and can tell you from experience that silver hides defects very well and is difficult to correct without adequate lighting.


Agreed I got a test bonnet. Solver metalic and was near impossible for me to take photos of before and after to much use. Silver hides it all. And my test bonnet was in a riiiiightbstate.

Best colour car I ever owned when I sold my silver beast last year.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

Not wanting to be funny but there is so much involved in machine polishing correctly it's near impossible to critique someones technique via a forum, ans also giving out advice is difficult.

Gtechniq are running a training course in the new yeaI saw it on their last news letter, why not sign up to it and get some hands on training. https://gtechniq.com/customer-service/training/


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

You can actually get a lot of tips on your technique on here and advice:thumb:

What I would suggest you get is a scrap panel so you can practice before you attempt to remove any defects on your own paint:thumb: this will only give more confidence in your own technique and help you achieve your goal:thumb:

Courses are expensive and you are never guaranteed one to one tuition, so ask as many questions you want because you will always get a positive answer back from someone :wave:


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

Have a look at Junkman2000 on YouTube, a good starting point

Dave


----------



## BavarianRob (Mar 28, 2010)

Once you’ve done the initial correction to get rid of your swirls and applied a good quality wax or sealant as long as your wash technique is good you shouldn’t need to machine polish for months. 

Personally I wouldn’t use the da every two weeks for lsp as it actually isn’t required, most decent waxes or even spray sealants will last a few months at least. Unless you use TFR every wash which will strip wax quickly. 

I use mine once every 12 to 18 months unless I have a mark in the paint I need to remove.

As others have said, lots of guides and you tube vids on this. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

